# pics of anything !!!



## WoollyHollow (Aug 21, 2007)

I was up till 3:00 a.m. this morning cleaning this gal.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Me and a friend messing around, when I had shorter hair (I'm on the right).

Sorry about the crappy picture/sound...it came from a cell phone.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/JLD_II/?action=view&current=0606071228-00.flv


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff176/KeganTheCaveman/?action=view&current=handdrillvid.2-1.flv

Doing the hand drill with thumb loops


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

*my pics! =D*








effects of back tension-this is me at prom...sad i know lol:embara:








Badger Pro Am








Schmidty's Specialty Strings LLC booth at the Wausau Gander Mtn. Fall Festival








ISAA Pro Am-Anthony Schmidt (owner of SSStrings LLC) and me! =D








me! =D at Badger State Games!




hope you like my pics! =D


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Is that a paintball archery gun you have on your bow in the last pic singing?? It looks kinda big for an arrow........


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Is that a paintball archery gun you have on your bow in the last pic singing?? It looks kinda big for an arrow........


no....its a shadow and my stabilizer


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

singingarcher said:


> no....its a shadow and my stabilizer


Haha i was gunna say! I can see the fletching on that arrow! lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

these were taken at a 3d shoot in mayo .


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

thats not me !! i love that horsebow !!! do you ??


----------



## OutdoorDreams16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Two mounts I'm working on. The one on the left is drying and needs finish work. The one on the right is finished.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

OutdoorDreams16 said:


> Two mounts I'm working on. The one on the left is drying and needs finish work. The one on the right is finished.


Outdoor Dreams! You do taxidermy!? That is soooo cool! I wish i could do that! It would be a blast but those are some fine looking deer heads! Keep up the AWESOME WORK!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

here is me at school eating what I call a pizza demon...you can see other burgers I've come up with on my myspace profile.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> here is me at school eating what I call a pizza demon...you can see other burgers I've come up with on my myspace profile.


Hahaha wow.. thats all i gotta say! lol


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here is a picture of my mom shooting my Smith and Wesson .44 mag. and 20 ga... she was seein what she wants to use for deer her first year! I Know... my mom is a BA! haha


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> here is me at school eating what I call a pizza demon...you can see other burgers I've come up with on my myspace profile.


hahah that rules.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I can still eat a bowl of ice cream after one of these doubles...:embara: This is the last burger pic I have that's been resized, but like I said I have a whole album dedicated to them on Myspace.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I can still eat a bowl of ice cream after one of these doubles...:embara: This is the last burger pic I have that's been resized, but like I said I have a whole album dedicated to them on Myspace.


Haha why are you so fascinated by burgers?


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

deer pic I took off of one of those live trail cams in the bowhunter section. There's actually 4 or 5 of them in the pic.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha why are you so fascinated by burgers?


I just like eating. :dontknow:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I just like eating. :dontknow:


Hahaha well i guess that could make some sense! lol


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Hahaha well i guess that could make some sense! lol


What doesn't make sense is the fact that I'm 5'7" and 115 lbs. ... 

Here is a vid of the race down here in San Diego my friend went to on Sunday.

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k9/JLD_II/?action=view&current=0930070935-00.flv


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*my "STRAT"....*

she runs the big "O" in rough waters real well. was the best money i spent on a toy...


----------

